# From The Archive - Space Shuttle Columbia



## My Model World (May 7, 2021)

Franklin Mint. Space Shuttle Columbia.


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Ah, I live one town over from where the Franklin Mint used to be, they had a "museum" of sorts you could visit. The giant building sat empty for many years after they shut down, it was torn down a few years ago and it looks like some kind of housing development is going up on the site.

Just looked it up, yup, it's luxury town homes being built on the 173 acre site.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Very nice way to support to the model! Cant remember ever seeing it done that way before! 🤙


----------

